# Loadshedding pain



## RoSsIkId (16/4/15)

As i am starting to write this its 20:15.

Area should have started loadshed at 20:00.

Tv is off and plugged pff at main light. Battery charger is off. Full battery with filled bottle in reo. Coffee made and candles already lit.

And here i am waiting for the power to go off as its my turn to give back to SA.

And at 20:17 i find out its on stage 1 again. So now i have to put off the candles and so on.

Bloody bastids

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Matt (16/4/15)

Download shedalert gives you a alert on your phone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/15)

or register on sharenet.co.za


----------



## Alex (17/4/15)

Or checkout gridwatch
http://loadshedding.news24.com/


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/4/15)

Bah, Thanks for reminding me that Eishkom will have Rooihuiskraal back in the 'dark ages' in less than an hour. 
With such a crapload of unread forum posts, I'd probably be better off to go in to the office or start drinking seriously for 5 minutes.
Now, where's that coin ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (18/4/15)

i really fu@#$ng hate the loadshedding ......

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (18/4/15)

Especially if your batteries are busy charging


----------



## Tom (19/4/15)

Is the loadshedding there to stay permanently?


----------



## Silver (19/4/15)

Tom said:


> Is the loadshedding there to stay permanently?



Really not sure @Tom
At this stage I think it may be around for a year or two - until the new powerplants get up to full production
But its not clear

Big dampener on the economy, foreign investment and morale

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (19/4/15)

Silver said:


> Really not sure @Tom
> At this stage I think it may be around for a year or two - until the new powerplants get up to full production
> But its not clear
> 
> Big dampener on the economy, foreign investment and morale


...nothing learned since 2008 then. I thought it would just be for short term, maybe just during some maintenance periods of the power plants. Its a shame.


----------



## korn1 (22/4/15)

My pain is laodshedding at work and then as soon as I get home I getloadshedded. How the hell can I charge my batteries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

